# pics of my home theater set up..



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

jaejw1's Home Theater Gallery (12 photos)

sanyo lcd tv
magnovox bluray
yamaha rvx630
nht 1.3a
nht vs1.2
nht new wave
rca pro sw120p


----------



## Bretfred (Dec 22, 2008)

nice setup i always here good things about nht speakers how do u like em. Some day i hope to upgrade my home speakers but the speakers i have are a steal for the money nothing sounds close in their price range.


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

Bretfred said:


> nice setup i always here good things about nht speakers how do u like em. Some day i hope to upgrade my home speakers but the speakers i have are a steal for the money nothing sounds close in their price range.


what do have?

I really like my NHT's..
im just preparing to get a new sub.. dont know which to get but I know I wantdual subs located opposite of each other to avoid standing waves and to have a more even bass response
HSU STF-2 (4th)
Elemental Designs A2-300 (5th)
Acoustic Audio HD-sub12 (most affordable)
BIC PL200 (3rd)
Premier Acoustics PA123 (second most affordable)


----------



## Bretfred (Dec 22, 2008)

Fluance SXHTB+ 5 Speaker Surround Sound Home Theater System those and a jbl northbridge 250 watt 12 Ive had these speakers for like 7 years and they have held up great. They are matched with a pioneer 7.1 receiver a samsung 60 inch dlp and a ps3 for blu rays. The only sub i could really say anything about would be the ed and thats only from my experience with their car subs. They had real good output and real good sq. They have always been good customer service wise too.


----------



## smokinkane (May 17, 2007)

bretfred, do you have the fluance speakers? I always wondered how they sounded, considering the price.


----------



## smokinkane (May 17, 2007)

Also the home theater looks good, but the placement of the rears looks pretty strange, can you hear them ok at that position?


----------



## Bretfred (Dec 22, 2008)

yea i do they sound amazing for the price the front mains can put out decent midbass however i have mine crossed at 100. I dont think there is really much that can touch them at that price theyve held up for 7 years and still sound as good as when i got them


----------



## ss600r (Mar 8, 2009)

Every man needs a home theater set up or his man card should be revoked! Good set up with NHT. I used to run a home theater gallery website, was a blast but just ran out of time to keep it going. Wish I had the time still.
Didn't NHT have the ceiling speakers that angled towards the listener? You could push them up or have them angled down.


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

smokinkane said:


> Also the home theater looks good, but the placement of the rears looks pretty strange, can you hear them ok at that position?


all speakers are level matched... they r a bit off axis so im planning on attaching them to one of those positional wallmount brackets 

I just purchase through ebay,,, premier acoustic PA-120 12" powered sub..... cant wait for delivery


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

NHT is nice stuff and it will last you a LONG time.

-Matt


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

bballer123 said:


> NHT is nice stuff and it will last you a LONG time.
> 
> -Matt


yeah all the speakers i have are pretty old.. almost 20 years old.. according to manuf. date.. 


here is a lil review of the sub im getting.. 229bux on ebay.. 
The Official Premier Acoustics Owners thread - Blu-ray Forum

H100 Premier Acoustic PA-120 Subwoofer! Black Color! - eBay (item 200327210359 end time May-02-09 03:12:47 PDT)


im hoping hat it will be here tomorrow or tuesday..


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

jaejw1's Home Theater Gallery (15 photos)

new photos added.. showing my sub


----------



## jonathan0702 (Nov 7, 2008)

nice setup!


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks..


----------



## nickpapa (Oct 21, 2008)

looks good! would like to set something up like ths in the future


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice!
Where's the popcorn machine?


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

socal28 said:


> Nice!
> Where's the popcorn machine?


naw.. no popcorn machine... WAF not approved..lol.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Definitive Technologies makes good subs as well.

I love my HSU, but it's a single VTF series- a bit much to do two. Have you thought about DIY for the sub? There are a lot of cool projects listed on Parts Express.


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a Definitive Technology Super Cube III. Nice and small, and packs alot of punch for a little guy (very high WAF). Also extremely transparent for a mid-size room with a single sub. I am in an apartment currently so the need for 2 is unessicary but i did just pick up the Yamaha RX-V665 wich is capable of 7.2 so.....

But the setup looks good. I have never heard NHT's but have heard good things about them.


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

jaguardoc504 said:


> But the setup looks good. I have never heard NHT's but have heard good things about them.


nht sounds great.. i like them.. 




jaguardoc504 said:


> I have a Definitive Technology Super Cube III. Nice and small, and packs alot of punch for a little guy (very high WAF). Also extremely transparent for a mid-size room with a single sub. I am in an apartment currently so the need for 2 is unessicary but i did just pick up the Yamaha RX-V665 wich is capable of 7.2 so.....


there are 2 purposes of having 2 subs 
smooth out bass response.. eliminate room modes (standing waves)
and 
since i have a very large room to fill.. 2 subs would do the job better than one.. http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40242

at the cost i paid for the sub 230bux.. its doing very good job.. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...r-acoustic-pa120-sub-review-home-theater.html


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

well i added a second sub a few weeks ago.. jaejw1's Home Theater Gallery (18 photos)

absolutely 100% worth every penny... having duals gets rid of standing waves and allow for both subs to play at a lower level.. since the gain is atleast 3db... i gained about 6db.. 

and just recently i switched from analog audio output from the bluray to optical... i have an older rcvr that doesnt not have hdmi inputs.. 

the sound is incredible.. just watched CARS... wowzers. heard bass notes that i didnt even realize before.. and this was after i turned the bass down even more ,, an extra 6db.. .. im falling in love all over again.. my son kept looking back at the rear speakers.. it was funny... what a huge difference that lil cable made.. 

the sound is more detailed and defined.. the rear channels arent thin as before.. and everything seems to be more spacious..


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

hmmm, others I have seen with dual HT subs have one in front and one reverse phase in rear. Have you tried that to see how it affects the sound?


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> hmmm, others I have seen with dual HT subs have one in front and one reverse phase in rear. Have you tried that to see how it affects the sound?


that would be the bestway,, but theysay its best to keep the subs in phase,, to help battle room modes ,,,, my sub placement is not the best option but it is a good one.... they can alsobe placed on the sides opposite of each other

I also dont have a place to put a sub behind me....

there are many artIcles regarding multi sub placement... optimalis four subs placed neareach corner or front/rear/sides


----------



## dannyboi (Jun 11, 2009)

very nice setup, i have a similar one but the speakers are acouistic solutions and sounds great


----------



## rkb993 (Apr 10, 2009)

No pics, but I'm running B&W Matrix series on all 7 plus an SVS sub. All amps are Krell (except SVS), and processor is Parasound Halo.
In my old dedicated theatre it sounded perfect. My new room is way too bright, but as it's a rental, there isn't much I can do about things...


----------

